# Mk2 dual roud headlight conversion kits - angel eyes



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

Im looking for a kit that contains the euro rad support, wiring harness, angel lights(if not then crystal or smoked) and dual headlight grill. Im located in canada so the place would have to ship here. I found a kit somewhere for $300 but thats a bit much. I also found the crystal lights and grill on ebay for $50 plus $50 shipping. Its located in hong kong. Im not too crazy about it coming from hong kong tho has anyone had any experience will sellers from there? I dont want to get ripped off or sold junk. Also does anyone know where i can find the wiring harness alone? i cant seem t find it anywhere and if I bought all the parts seperately it would be alot cheaper


----------



## jetta_92gli (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Mk2 dual roud headlight conversion kits - angel eyes (kt883)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kt883* »_Im looking for a kit that contains the euro rad support, wiring harness, angel lights(if not then crystal or smoked) and dual headlight grill. Im located in canada so the place would have to ship here. I found a kit somewhere for $300 but thats a bit much. I also found the crystal lights and grill on ebay for $50 plus $50 shipping. Its located in hong kong. Im not too crazy about it coming from hong kong tho has anyone had any experience will sellers from there? I dont want to get ripped off or sold junk. Also does anyone know where i can find the wiring harness alone? i cant seem t find it anywhere and if I bought all the parts seperately it would be alot cheaper

In my opinion, and experience with crappy parts







I think ebay knockoffs are just that, crap. I also don't think angel eyes look good on a MK2, but that's just me. If you want quality and save money, look in the classified section and I bet you will find someone selling what you need and willing to ship to canada. I prefer Hella headlights, they have glass lens and reflector. Wiring harnesses are a must if you want a slight inprovement, you can build it yourself or buy it made...try this http://www.eurowires.net/wst_page5.html
just make sure that if you buy the ebay ones, most likely they wiill be plastic and if you will be running higher wattage bulbs with your relay harness, then you will melt the housing. Go Hella's all the way. 
Good luck EY










_Modified by jetta_92gli at 3:18 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

what gauge wiring should i look for or what specs should i look for when i buy the harness?
This is the one I was thinking of buying but i dont know if i am now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...8.lVI


_Modified by kt883 at 8:45 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

Also do I need the metal backing plate as show in this pic below or will it most likely come with the headlamps? http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=188
One last thing Does anyone know where I can find a DIY on the whole install and give me a difficulty level? I dont want to bite off more than i can chew here.

_Modified by kt883 at 8:44 PM 11-29-2007_

_Modified by kt883 at 8:45 PM 11-29-2007_


_Modified by kt883 at 8:45 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## jetta_92gli (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: (kt883)*



kt883 said:


> Also do I need the metal backing plate as show in this pic below or will it most likely come with the headlamps? http://www.performance-cafe.co...d=188
> One last thing Does anyone know where I can find a DIY on the whole install and give me a difficulty level? I dont want to bite off more than i can chew here.
> 
> _Modified by kt883 at 8:44 PM 11-29-2007_
> ...


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

that link u sent says that when I install the relay harness, it will defeat the Daytime Running Lights and my lights will always burn bright and then burnout faster. Any way around this? Will I need the euro light connector and the relay harness


_Modified by kt883 at 4:04 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Brass Monkey013 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (kt883)*

why not just disable the DRLs?


----------

